# Air Fryer



## jalapino (Aug 26, 2013)

Has anyone got an air fryer? been looking at them on e-bay as I thought it would be an ideal way of cooking various foods without using oil.


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't have one, but they come highly recommended by members of my Slimming World group.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2013)

A few people here in the past swear by them. I think the Tefal ActiFry is the one most frequently recommended - too steep for me!


----------



## jalapino (Aug 26, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I don't have one, but they come highly recommended by members of my Slimming World group.



There seem very well priced may have to buy one for the misses as it is her bd soon 

I can just imagine the look on her face now if she opened up a present then saw a air fryer!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 26, 2013)

jalapino said:


> There seem very well priced may have to buy one for the misses as it is her bd soon
> 
> I can just imagine the look on her face now if she opened up a present then saw a air fryer!!



Look on the bright side Ant, at least it isn't a frying pan so can't clout you with it lol


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> A few people here in the past swear by them. I think the Tefal ActiFry is the one most frequently recommended - too steep for me!



Looking at that it sounds more like a glorified halogen oven. They cost less than ?50 to buy and all you need to do is spray some oil on stuff you want to fry and place on whichever rack you want.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Looking at that it sounds more like a glorified halogen oven. They cost less than ?50 to buy and all you need to do is spray some oil on stuff you want to fry and place on whichever rack you want.



Good point! I've been really pleased with my halogen oven, although I am yet to be very adventurous with it!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Good point! I've been really pleased with my halogen oven, although I am yet to be very adventurous with it!



Have you tried a full roast chicken dinner? It's so yummy


----------



## casey (Aug 26, 2013)

I am also looking into buying an air fryer. According to a Which survey, going on the taste of the cooked foods, the Phillips air fryer came out as the best.


----------



## jalapino (Aug 26, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Look on the bright side Ant, at least it isn't a frying pan so can't clout you with it lol



LOL!!!! To true sue!!!


----------



## jalapino (Aug 26, 2013)

casey said:


> I am also looking into buying an air fryer. According to a Which survey, going on the taste of the cooked foods, the Phillips air fryer came out as the best.



That's the one I have been looking at to


----------



## jalapino (Aug 26, 2013)

jalapino said:


> That's the one I have been looking at to



There is a second hand one on there which I have my eye on 

And now so does the rest of the forum!


----------

